

Slashdot boycott - TelmoMenezes

Slashdot users are revolting against a redesign of the site. Most comments on current stories are now protests against said redesign.
======
ScottWhigham
[http://beta.slashdot.org/](http://beta.slashdot.org/)

It's absurd, really, that you have a company who fails to understand why digg
ultimately became a non-entity after their "Our designers love whitespace and
so should you!" redesign.

[http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/sdredesign](http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/sdredesign)

~~~
ScottWhigham
There's going to be a lot of clones:

[http://www.soylentnews.org/wiki/index.php?title=SoylentNews](http://www.soylentnews.org/wiki/index.php?title=SoylentNews)

